# A/C Pully NIGHTMARE



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

ok im bewildered,my a/c belt was replaced by myself last summer,everything fine,i went to tighten belt after squeel,the belt was tight,so i took a/c pully off,to see if it spun freely on my finger to check bearings,the mount it mounts too has scape marks where the pully is scraping the mount none of the parts are bad,ive taken apart like 5 times and even put different pully on,all i get is metal to metal scraping of the a/c pully HELP,this has been tricky,WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG-NOISE IS NOT COMING FROM COMPRESSOR.PLUS IDLER PULLY SMOKES WHEN FIRST STARTING


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

nevermind it was bearings in compressor pully,now so quiet and smooth


----------

